

Network Autoconfiguration with Go and ØMQ - cpg
http://kyleisom.net/blog/2013/02/26/network-autoconfiguration-with-go-and-zmq/

======
josteink
I wonder if the Zero-MQ guys knows that the letter Ø is almost identical to
the symbol Ø and that it is pronounced "uh".

To people not using these letters on a daily basis, I'm sure it looks cool, in
a bork swedish chef way, but it probably doesn't internationalize very well.

~~~
StavrosK
Tell me about it. I get the same thing with the fake-Greek letters everywhere,
e.g. hλlf life (which I read as hllf), GRΣΣK (grssk), etc. It's infuriating.

~~~
pavlov
Similarly nasty is the use of Cyrillic to create fake Russian, as in TЗTЯIS
(which would be pronounced as "tztyais").

~~~
StavrosK
Yep, I guess тетрис doesn't look English enough.

------
simon_vetter
Just curious by looking at the snippets of code, why not make the code
address-family agnostic?

The server should listen on both ipv6 and ipv4 at the same time (on linux at
least, if you open a listening socket on ipv6, it will also accept ipv4
connections, so no need for duplicate code) and send advertisements on ipv6
and ipv4 as well.

The client should listen to advertisements on both address families, connect
to whatever addresses it discovers : ipv6 first, then ipv4.

Also, having your own discovery/advertisement mechanism has its merits, but
have you considered avahi/zeroconf/bonjour?

